# Adopting 4 Year Old GSD Male



## PrismoLoL (May 4, 2014)

First off, I apologize if this is in the wrong section.


For the record, I'm 24, I do daily activities, and live with just my wife, and my 2 1/2 year old son.

A friend of my mothers owns a 4 year old GSD, she is moving into an apartment due to a divorce and wants to re-home him. My mom mentioned this to me and I agreed.

I know a bit about the breed, I'm not a novice. My question is, how long does it take for the dog to establish me as his new owner/pack leader? Training suggestions or tips, to help inform him, I'm the pack leader and to help from a bond? Is it too old for name change? 

Also! He is still intact, I have no plans on Stud'ing him out, and can get him neutered ASAP. But will it be necessary? 

Also, any other informative information would be very grateful.

Thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you had or trained dogs before? If not, I would sign up for an obedience class. It will help to have a trainer's opinion, give you some homework and guidance, etc.

No, you don't have to get him neutered even if you're not using him for stud. I don't neuter my males unless there is a reason.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

congrats on the adoption. x2 on some some training classes, will help the bonding process. i have neutered every dog i have owned. no ill effects from the neutering.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome GSD - great opportunity for you. Agree also that training classes will help
the bonding. Agree with huntergreen on neutering. 4 years is a great age in my opinion. My aussie was 4 years old when I adopted him. I did have long talk with the previous owner and learned about the dog's habits, favorite food, toys, any fears and so on. If you are able to do that I think it will make the adjustment smoother. I would keep the same food for now and the same name. Once the dog settles in, you can work on changing the food, if you want, and the name.


----------

